

TechCrunch 50 Equality - lakeeffect

How does the crowd feel about Michael accepting applications to TechCrunch 50 from companies where he is a stake holder?  Will he let it happen?
======
dcurtis
He will most likely duck out of the acceptance process for those companies,
and let the other judges (calacanis, etc) make the decisions. There is still
an obvious, ridiculous conflict of interest.

~~~
lakeeffect
I sure hope so, this is could ruin him if he handles it wrong.

I do know that a company in which he invests, probably has a good product.
He's the expert on such things. Even if he takes himself out of the judging
pool, the company already has his endorsement. So the next question would be
why would he even want to have them in the contest. On one of the feeds he
told a company founder to launch now rather than at TechCrunch 50 and he would
cover the launch.

So is it better to launch inside or outside of the big show. The reader seemed
to think at the big show, replying we are going to add more features and apply
for the conference.

So based on the Crowd: He believes it is better for him to cover the launch of
a company on his site. I think everyone else would rather have their run at
the big show. .:Based on this he should cover the launch on his site as
opposed to having them join the big show.

First, He is happy because be believes he did the best for his investment.
Second, the crowd seems to think TechCrunch 50 is more important, so we
wouldn't feel any undue resentment.

How he handles this will affect who seeks out TechCrunch 50 for their launch
next year.

~~~
lakeeffect
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/02/announcing-the-
techcrun...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/02/announcing-the-
techcrunch50-conference-september-8-10-san-francisco/#comments)]

------
extantproject
"tomorrow, on The Oprah Winfrey Show!"

~~~
extantproject
Oops. Sorry about that. It's actually going to be on The View:

<http://www.techcrunch50.com/2008/wp-content/collage1.png>

<http://a.abc.com/media/daytime/theview/tyra_250x150.jpg>

